# Clamp Knurler



## Getaway (Mar 5, 2015)

The two wheel pressure knurling tool I purchased with my QCTP did not work well for me.  So i decided to make a clamp knurler.  After much web searching this is what I decided would be within my capabilities.  Both in skill level and equipment.  I purchased the wheels from Accu Trak.


----------



## ogberi (Mar 5, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## fixit (Mar 5, 2015)

VERY nice, so where is the detailed drawings


----------



## rwm (Mar 5, 2015)

That looks like a smart design. The flat plates will hold the arms firmly in alignment. This is a downfall of cheaper units(like mine!). Thanks for posting!
R


----------



## KenS (Mar 5, 2015)

With the spring, what is the minimum and maximum diameter you can knurl? Looks like a nice rigid design-- thanks for sharing.


----------



## bgraves (Mar 5, 2015)

Very nice design. I would really like to build one too!
Could you post drawings or give a link to some?
Thanks


----------



## Getaway (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words.  I don't have any drawings but I will measure the parts tomorrow and post a list of sizes. It will close down until both wheels touch and has clearance to the body to knurl 2"od. So far it has worked flawlessly but I've only used it three times.


----------



## savarin (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice one. Thats given me an idea for my cam jack knurler to stop the arms from pulling sideways.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes, Savarin. I was just thinking how easy it would be to add the multiplier lever to this design.


----------



## Getaway (Mar 6, 2015)

Here are the dimensions :
Side plates 3.25 (high) x 3 (wide) x .25 (thick)
Spacer plate Trapezoid shaped  Base 2  Top .75  height 2.5  thickness .5
Roller arm  .5 x .5  x 4.5
Tool holder bar .5 x .5 x 3
Knurl wheels  .75 x .25


----------



## yendor (Mar 7, 2015)

Awesome and such simplicity in the design.
Thanks  - this get put on the TODO List.


----------



## brav65 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you for posting.  I have been researching the exact same project.  Your design looks well executed and is something I can tack with my very limited skill set.  I was going to try the clamp knurler from Tom at Tom's Techniques, but this design is a little simpler to construct.


----------



## jtrain (Mar 7, 2015)

Very good design.


----------



## Cosmo71 (Mar 8, 2015)

Well done Getaway.  I need to make one!


----------

